# ruger security six



## cleg (Feb 14, 2012)

The rear sight blade is broken I can get a replacement from ruger but I have no idea how to replace it. Can anyone tell me how to do this ? Thanks


----------



## rip18 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll take a stab at it.  

First, there is a parts diagram on page 8 of the Security Six manual found here: http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/ruger_securitysix.pdf

There are apparently two different versions of the Ruger Security Six sight - one with a hump and one without.  Make sure you've got the appropriate version...

1.  Unscrew the rear sight elevation screw (MR-59B) using the right size screwdriver to keep from buggering up the screw.

2.  Use a 1/16 inch roll pin punch to drive out the roll pin (MR-56).

3.  Gently lift the rear sight assembly out - NOTE that there are two small springs under that assembly.  

4.  Clean the sight area with solvent & wipe with a silicone rag.

5.  Install new rear sight assembly by doing the reverse (make sure you saved the roll pins & springs in case your new sight assembly didn't include them or you bend/lose the new ones in the process...).

Good luck!


----------



## cleg (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks that is what I needed !


----------

